# Java Licensing Framework



## satelite (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

endlich bin ich bei der Entwicklung meinse kleinen Java-Tools zum Punkt gekommen, wo man sich gedanken über Kopierschutz und Lizensierung machten muss.

Nach langen Recherchen habe ich allerdings leider keine kostenlosen Frameworks oder Komponenten gefunden. 

Weiß vielleicht jemand ein gutes kostenloses Software, dass eine Internetaktivierung unterstützt, am bessten mit Möglichkeit, eine zeitliche Beschränkung einzubauen (um das Tool zu vermieten).

Oder wenn ich das selber schreibe, welche Technologie soll man am bessten auswählen (auf Server-Seite).

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://licensemanager.sourceforge.net/

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch ein paar kommerzielle Alternativen:
http://www.softplatz.com/Soft/Secur.../Protection-Licensing-Framework-Standard.html
http://www.macrovision.com/support/by_catagory/FLEXlm_faqs.shtml
http://www.jproductivity.com/products/protection/demos.htm

Gruß Tom


----------



## satelite (26. Juli 2006)

Danke für schnelle Antwort, Tom!

Bei dem open source license manager handelt es sich allerdings von einem Projekt von 2003, hast Du da mal reingeschaut, ist es ok?


----------

